# Have anyone contacted Sliversand to 2007 levy lately?



## Dennis2005 (Jan 9, 2006)

???????????????


----------



## Dennis2005 (Jan 10, 2006)

?????????????


----------



## beckham (Jan 11, 2006)

*contacting silversands*

I just received an estimated levy amount for 2007 from Colleen, so she's definitely in the office.

--Barry


----------



## Dennis2005 (Jan 11, 2006)

????????????????


----------



## skimble (Jan 11, 2006)

I paid mine already, deposited and even traded one of them.  
Colleen is usually awesome about getting back to me... usually within 24 hours.


----------



## Spence (Jan 12, 2006)

What is her email address?


----------



## Dennis2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

???????????????


----------



## Dennis2005 (Jan 23, 2006)

???????????


----------



## skimble (Jan 26, 2006)

I changed my hard drive, and so I lost the email address... but I believe colleen was easy to get in contact with, and she's always been quick to reply.  
I think her address was:  colleen@silversands.co.za    It's worth a try.  
You could also check archives for TUG to find her direct address.  And, in the past, she even had a user name on TUG... she used to check these boards periodically.


----------



## brettwhite (Jan 28, 2006)

*email for Colleen*

I just went through the same thing. Her new email address is Silversands123@goodtime.co.za  I was starting to get worried, but once she notified me of new address, everything went very smoothly with the spacebank.


----------



## Dennis2005 (Jan 28, 2006)

????????????????


----------

